# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2010



## Dan (1 Jun 2010 às 00:40)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## amando96 (1 Jun 2010 às 09:34)

Já vai nos 33.0ºC(e a subir 0.1ºC~ cada 5 minutos)
Ontem ás 10:28 horas estavam 32.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2010 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia que promete ser bem quente! Neste momento registam-se *32,2ºC* no Sitio das Fontes! O vento está fraco de NE e a humidade está nos 38%!


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2010 às 11:32)

Dia muito quente no Algarve!


Máximas até ao momento:

36,6ºC - Albufeira, às 11:11
35,7ºC - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa, ainda em ritmo de subida.
35,0ºC - Benafim, Alto fica, ainda em ritmo de subida.
34,6ºC - Tavira, às 10:25.
34,4ºC - Almancil, às 10:23



Ainda uma nota em relação às mínimas muito elevadas:

27,1ºC - Tavira, às 11:10.
25,0ºC - Almancil, às 4:23.
24,4ºC - Albufeira, às 2:43
23,9ºC - Benafim, Alto fica, às 00:00.
16,9ºC - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa, às 4:12


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2010 às 11:44)

AnDré disse:


> Dia muito quente no Algarve!
> 
> Ainda uma nota em relação às mínimas tropicais:
> 
> 19,6ºC - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa



Oi André!

Relativamente a esse minima, o valor está incorrecto, pois a minima desta noite foi de 16,9ºC (de acordo com a estação e o Meteofontes). Provavelmente retiraste esse valor do wunderground? Já reparei que no resumo diário que eles fazem, os valores não condizem com os valores que estão no "Tabular Data". Deve ser um "bug" no site deles!

De momento, a temperatura já atingiu os *36,3ºC* às 11h34!!! MUITO QUENTE MESMO!!!


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2010 às 11:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Oi André!
> 
> Relativamente a esse minima, o valor está incorrecto, pois a minima desta noite foi de 16,9ºC (de acordo com a estação e o Meteofontes). Provavelmente retiraste esse valor do wunderground? Já reparei que no resumo diário que eles fazem, os valores não condizem com os valores que estão no "Tabular Data". Deve ser um "bug" no site deles!
> 
> De momento, a temperatura já atingiu os *36,3ºC* às 11h34!!! MUITO QUENTE MESMO!!!



Obrigado pela correcção!
Reparei nesse bug também na estação de Albufeira, onde a mínima não foi de 24,8ºC como tinha dito, mas de 24,4ºC. 
Corrigi os dados em cima indicados.

Nota curiosa, Tavira, depois de uma máxima de 34,6ºC às 10:25, viu o vento rodar para sudeste, que fez a temperatura descer aos 27,1ºC às 11:10, sendo até agora a mínima do dia lá.


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2010 às 12:13)

Boas
Pelo extremo sul do pais tem estado realmente imenso calor!!

Este cenário deve-se ao fluxo de N sobre o territorio e ao efeito fohen que sofre ao passar na serra algarvia, o fluxo de N é poderoso o suficiente para adiar a brisa maritima de SW, ou mesmo anula-la em certos locais, facto que leva ao exponencial aquecimento diurno e ás noites tropicais.

Nos proximos dias é prevista a manutenção do fluxo de norte, trazendo dias quentes ao algarve, embora mais amenos que o dia de ontem e o dia de hoje, esta amenização deve-se á entrada de ar mais fresco, transportado na cirulação conjunta do AA associado a uma baixa a norte/NW da peninsula, e que deverá arrefecer todo o territorio, mas mais a zona norte e litoral oeste.


----------



## Costa (1 Jun 2010 às 13:08)

AnDré disse:


> Obrigado pela correcção!
> Reparei nesse bug também na estação de Albufeira, onde a mínima não foi de 24,8ºC como tinha dito, mas de 24,4ºC.
> Corrigi os dados em cima indicados.
> 
> Nota curiosa, Tavira, depois de uma máxima de 34,6ºC às 10:25, viu o vento rodar para sudeste, que fez a temperatura descer aos 27,1ºC às 11:10, sendo até agora a mínima do dia lá.



André de onde são esses gráficos?


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2010 às 13:15)

Por aqui continua MUITO QUENTE!!!
Tive a máxima às 12h10 com *36,9ºC*!
Neste momento a temperatura está nos 35,9ºC e humidade nos 28%. O vento continua fraco, mas já rodou para SW.


----------



## amando96 (1 Jun 2010 às 13:43)

máxima de 37.3, agora 36.9, nem se pode estar ao sol


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Jun 2010 às 14:07)

V.R.S.A.

Boas...

Neste momento uns abrasivos 32.8ºC e vento fraco de SE!

O levante está a querer entrar...

Já tive 35.3ºC durante a manha...

Mas está  a baixar a temp... a tendencia neste momento é essa!

Agua do Mar: 21/22ºC nestas bandas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2010 às 14:37)

Costa disse:


> André de onde são esses gráficos?



Estão aqui http://meteo.cvtavira.pt/maisdados_index.php?data=2010-06-01.

Bom, por aqui, coisa estranha, a temperatura não está muito alta, nem subiu a valores mesmo estranhos ,a máxima aqui foi até ao momento de 32.2ºC, neste momento, está cerca de 29.1ºC, e brisa algo fresca que sente-se. De manhã, foi notável a diferença quando fiz o percurso Olhão a Faro, em Olhão (8 horas) estava 27ºC e em Faro (8h40m) o carro marcava 30.5ºC.

A mínima foi de 22.6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2010 às 17:05)

E a tarde continua bem quente!!!
Apesar de o vento ter aumentado um pouco de intensidade, atingi novo máximo do ano às 16h39, com *37,3ºC*!

Neste momento, sigo com 36,8ºC!

Andar na rua hoje é para esquecer!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2010 às 18:21)

Impressionante como a temperatura tem estado quase sempre acima dos 35ºC desde as 11h:





E continuo com 35,3ºC neste momento!


----------



## Agreste (1 Jun 2010 às 19:02)

Uma foto hoje sobre o Atlântico voltado a sul mostraria a vaga de calor que se está a instalar. Veríamos o mar entrecortado por uma camada de neblina no conhecido efeito "Falso Tsunami de 99". Por Tavira onde andei estavam claramente 36º sendo que antes das 9 da manhã já íamos nos 32ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2010 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC
actual: 27.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2010 às 23:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,2 ºC (15h40) 
Temperatura mínima = 20,4 ºC (05h49) Primeira noite tropical deste ano

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Hoje mais uma subida moderada da temperatura, tendo sido o dia mais quente do ano.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *35,2 ºC* (dia 1); temp. mínima =* 20,4 ºC *(dia 1).


----------



## amando96 (2 Jun 2010 às 09:57)

Máxima ontem 37.3ºC
Mínima não sei pk o termometro falhou novamente  mas á meia noite estava 26ºC

E agora já está nos 37.2, ou seja, uma décima a menos do que ontem ás 13:30...
Será que chega aos 40ºC? 

E céu nublado, sem vento.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jun 2010 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia está um pouco mais fresco do que ontem.
No Sitio das Fontes, a minima foi de 15,5ºC e neste momento registo *28,2ºC*. A humidade está nos 51% e o vento está praticamente nulo.


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2010 às 10:53)

flocodeneve disse:


> E agora já está nos 37.2, ou seja, uma décima a menos do que ontem ás 13:30...
> Será que chega aos 40ºC?
> 
> E céu nublado, sem vento.



O Algarve está de facto muito quente mas... Acho esse valor um pouco exagerado... Como estás a fazer o registo de temperatura? 

Infelizmente hoje há uma "branca" generalizada nas estações do IM...


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2010 às 11:19)

Boas
Pela lagoa de santo andré, céu nublado por nuvens altas, e algum nevoeiro nos niveis baixos, 26.4º ( já esteve nos 26.8º), vento nulo e 79%hr...um tipico dia quente por aqui ( embora normalmente os maiores extremos sejam alcançados com lestada, portanto, com valores de Hr por volta dos 30% apenas)
Desde dia 28/mar até hoje os extremos de temperatura foram: 7.7º/33.6º
A lagoa continua aberta ao mar e o cenário na praia está idílico...hummm


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2010 às 11:32)

Dia relativamente mais fresco que ontem, neste momento a máxima é de 28.5ºC.

Só um esclarecimento os 37.2ºC, considero exagerado, porque o céu está nublado por nuvens altas, caso o sensor esteja mal protegido, devido ao ar abafado e à radiação difusa, pode ser um erro de leitura flocodeneve.


----------



## amando96 (2 Jun 2010 às 11:37)

vitamos disse:


> O Algarve está de facto muito quente mas... Acho esse valor um pouco exagerado... Como estás a fazer o registo de temperatura?
> 
> Infelizmente hoje há uma "branca" generalizada nas estações do IM...



Estou a usar o termometro do taquimetro da bicicleta, ele é bastante preciso, mas não sei como se porta nestas temperaturas.
Antes usava um ds1820 da maxim ic.

Tive máxima de 29.8ºC

depois baixou 3 graus, e agora subiu até aos 39.6, de acordo com este termometro... lá que está calor, está.

tenho o cpu do pc 10 gaus acima do normal.



> radiação difusa



Muito possivel, mas está exactamente no mesmo sitio de ontem...


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2010 às 15:07)

flocodeneve disse:


> Muito possivel, mas está exactamente no mesmo sitio de ontem...



Mas provavelmente hoje a radiação difusa é maior... Na realidade esses valores são muito altos...
 Se o termómetro se encontra exposto e sem protecção as leituras erradas acontecem facilmente.


----------



## amando96 (2 Jun 2010 às 15:40)

é bem provável, mas está mesmo muito calor, sinto na pele... estava á espera das temperaturas baixarem hoje, mas não parece, talvez por haver mais humidade?


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2010 às 15:58)

flocodeneve disse:


> é bem provável, mas está mesmo muito calor, sinto na pele... estava á espera das temperaturas baixarem hoje, mas não parece, talvez por haver mais humidade?



Mas as temperaturas baixaram... Se reparares a EMA mais quente nas tuas imediações é, neste momento, Alcoutim com 32,8ºC às 15h. O que acontece é que a humidade mais alta aumenta a "sensação de calor", vulgo "tempo abafado".


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jun 2010 às 16:37)

No Sitio das Fontes, a máxima de hoje e até agora, foi de *33,6ºC* registados às 14h29.

Neste momento estão 31,6ºC, com 33% de humidade e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2010 às 17:50)

Já estou de saida da lagoa de st andré...voltarei na 6f.
Hoje as temperaturas variaram entre 22.1º e 26.8º (9h-17h), com vento fraco variavel rodanto para o quadrante W, o céu esteve encoberto ( até chegaram a cair uns pingos isolados..ehe), tendo começado a "abrir" há pouco..tambem houve alguma névoa, o que elevava a sensação termica
O mar esteve com ondulação por volta dos 2m de W, o periodo esteve interessante e, dado o vento fraco, lá se formavam umas ondas fixes que quebravam perfeitas nos bancos de areia da aberta


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2010 às 18:29)

De facto o barrocal algarvio tem sítios muito quentes, mesmo sabendo que o registo de São Brás de Alportel deve estar inflaccionado, deve haver alguns poucos locais mais abrigados da «sudoestada» que atingem valores surpreendentes.
Guiando-nos pelos registos oficiais obtidos ontem de manhã, dá para ter uma ideia do que poderá acontecer se não vem um vento mais fresco para acalmar a subida de temperaturas.
É nestas alturas que me lembro dos vales ardentes do Guadiana, Tejo e Douro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2010 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e mais fresco que ontem.

Máxima: 30.7ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
actual: 25.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2010 às 22:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,6 ºC (09h21) 
Temperatura mínima = 21,4 ºC (04h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Hoje o dia voltou a ser muito quente e com o céu muito nublado a partir da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 20,4 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (3 Jun 2010 às 14:18)

*Condições Actuais *

 *céu limpo*

 *vento fraco*

 *30.0ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2010 às 17:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,6 ºC (16h45) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (06h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 31,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa


*O dia hoje segue mais fresco; destaque para o vento moderado com rajadas de noroeste desde o início desta tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *18,8 ºC *(dia 3).


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2010 às 14:05)

Boas tardes
Pela Lagoa de st andré, de novo, sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de NW/W e 23.4º.
Cheguei ontem pelas 23.50h, e a temperatura era de 19.6º, com céu totalmente limpo e vento nulo, havendo apenas bastante orvalho .
Durante a viagem, entre a aldeia do valinho da estrada, na encosta W da serra de grandola, e aqui, presenciei bastante nevoeiro advectivo/radiativo, a alturas inferiores a 5m do solo, resultante da entrada de ar maritimo humido e morno que se condensava ao contactar pelo solo arenoso que arrefecia radiativamente....a por isso temperatura no valinho da estrada era cerca de 3º mais baixa que aqui e parecida com a de grandola e com a da EMA de sines ( esta tambem um pouco mais para o interior que aqui).
Este fenómeno costuma acontecer mais frequentemente nos meses frios, quando a difereça entre a SST e a temperatura na costa é maior.


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2010 às 14:17)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes
> Pela Lagoa de st andré, de novo, sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de NW/W e 23.4º.
> Cheguei ontem pelas 23.50h, e a temperatura era de 19.6º, com céu totalmente limpo e vento nulo, havendo apenas bastante orvalho .
> Durante a viagem, entre a aldeia do valinho da estrada, na encosta W da serra de grandola, e aqui, presenciei bastante nevoeiro advectivo/radiativo, a alturas inferiores a 5m do solo, resultante da entrada de ar maritimo humido e morno que se condensava ao contactar pelo solo arenoso que arrefecia radiativamente....a por isso temperatura no valinho da estrada era cerca de 3º mais baixa que aqui e parecida com a de grandola e com a da EMA de sines ( esta tambem um pouco mais para o interior que aqui).
> Este fenómeno costuma acontecer mais frequentemente nos meses frios, quando a difereça entre a SST e a temperatura na costa é maior.



Stormy, estou em crer que li algures o seguinte: na costa alentejana e na costa vicentina os nevoeiros não são assim tão raros nos meses mais quentes... digamos que há um Alentejo diferente entre as serranias de Grândola, Cercal ou Odemira, e a costa... 

Esses nevoeiros serão responsáveis por alguma precipitação horizontal, que permite a manutenção de alguma humidade nos solos; para além disso, as temperaturas são muito mais amenas no litoral alentejano do que nas peneplanícies para lá das colinas e dos cerros que separam a costa do interior. 

Não é por acaso que há registos da presença de _Quercus faginea_ e _Quercus Canariensis_ no litoral alentejano, para além da dominância do sobreiro e quase ausência da azinheira como vegetação potencial.

EDIT:


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2010 às 23:00)

Alandroal: predomínio do céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas; temperatuta a oscilar hoje entre os 15 ºC e os 31,5 ºC, com 18,5 ºC por agora.


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2010 às 12:43)

Boas 
Pela lagoa de st andré, 22.9º, vento fraco a moderado de WNW e céu apenas com alguns cirrus spissatus e contrail´s.
A noite foi amena com céu limpo e brisa fraca de N.

PS- frederico, aqueles nevoeiros que referi são muito junto ao solo, aqui há em média, uns 20 dias de nevoeiro por ano, e na serra haverá um pouco mais.
Dado isto pode-se concluir que, apesar das elevadas hr´s, os nevoeiro não são muito frequentes.
Na serra de grandola há especies tipicas da planicie alentejana, tal como as azinheiras, embora estas não sejam dominantes.
Digamos que o bioclima desta zona é uma mistura simbiotica entre o clima alentejano ( mediterraneo quente com algumas tendencias continentais) e o clima maritimo, resultando disto, um clima com claros traços macronesicos.
Devo referir tambem que o litoral alentejano é bastante seco ( 500/600mm/ano) pelo que só as areas mais elevadas das serras são mais chuvosas.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2010 às 22:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *12,8 ºC* (dia 6).


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2010 às 00:32)

*Condições Actuais *

 *céu limpo*

 *vento fraco* * [ NW ]*

 *15.5ºC*


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2010 às 09:35)

frederico disse:


>




Esse mapa é uma simplificaçao algo grosseira da realidade
Na lagoa o mes mais quente aproxima-se dos 22º de média, já que, mesmo em sines, ronda os 20-21º, e ao te deslocares para norte, na faixa costeira sines-setubal, as temperaturas tendem a aumentar ( no verao).
A serra de grandola tambem tem médias de agosto proximas aos 22º e, em certos locais, superiores, tal como o cercal.
A faixa costeira, a sul de sintra, com médias do mes mais quente inferiores a 22º é bastante mais estreita e concentra-se mais a sul de sines, mesmo assim, suponho nao haver locais que tenham medias inferiores a 20º.


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2010 às 14:01)

stormy disse:


> Esse mapa é uma simplificaçao algo grosseira da realidade
> Na lagoa o mes mais quente aproxima-se dos 22º de média, já que, mesmo em sines, ronda os 20-21º, e ao te deslocares para norte, na faixa costeira sines-setubal, as temperaturas tendem a aumentar ( no verao).
> A serra de grandola tambem tem médias de agosto proximas aos 22º e, em certos locais, superiores, tal como o cercal.
> A faixa costeira, a sul de sintra, com médias do mes mais quente inferiores a 22º é bastante mais estreita e concentra-se mais a sul de sines, mesmo assim, suponho nao haver locais que tenham medias inferiores a 20º.



Sim, aquele mapa está demasiado simplificado, é apenas uma visão mais generalista ( embora omita regiões relativamente grandes, como uma boa parte do Alto Douro).
Mas acredito que dentro dessa região que falas, nos cabos as médias sejam inferiores a 20ºc.
No entanto, claro que são zonas muito localizadas e pequenas , em comparação por exemplo, com as partes  que têm valores acima de 20ºc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2010 às 20:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 29.3ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
actual: 24.2ºC


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2010 às 22:46)

belem disse:


> Sim, aquele mapa está demasiado simplificado, é apenas uma visão mais generalista ( embora omita regiões relativamente grandes, como uma boa parte do Alto Douro).
> Mas acredito que dentro dessa região que falas, nos cabos as médias sejam inferiores a 20ºc.
> No entanto, claro que são zonas muito localizadas e pequenas , em comparação por exemplo, com as partes  que têm valores acima de 20ºc.



É isso....faltam tambem locais do litoral a norte de sintra-estrela, e algumas areas do interior norte...eu nunca gostei muito dos mapas do IM nesse aspecto, é que parecem aqueles que veem nos livros de historia do 5º ano ( e eu sei bem porque tenho um primo no 5º).
Quanto ás médias no mês mais quente inferiores a 20º, só me ocorrem as terras altas do norte, e certas zonas litorais como os cabos e o extremo NW...
No que toca ao litoral a sul do tejo duvido que tenha médias do mês mais quente inferiores a 20º, até porque a própria agua do mar, entre agosto e outubro, anda sempre pelos 18 a 21º, sendo que os modelos, como o GFS, colocam a iso 20º ( T2m), em agosto/setembro, numa faixa á volta do globo  em torno dos 40ºN


PS- Aqui as médias em sines, entre jan/01 e dez/09:  http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TEM&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab

A margem de erro é bastante reduzida ( 1 a 4%)


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2010 às 00:10)

Estremoz (ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (15h18)
Temperatura mínima = 13,2 ºC (05h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 12,8 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jun 2010 às 01:17)

V.R.S.A.

Boas,

Por aqui ventania digna de meter uns calhaus no bolso para não voar!! Grande Nortada!! Á muito que não a via assim... Pois é bom sinal, alem da chuvada que se avizinha, a entrada certissima de um forte levante para a malta por cá surfar!!! 

Temp_actual: 19.3ºC ... 

Ceu Estrelado! e sensação termica algo desagradavel devido á ventania!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jun 2010 às 14:29)

V.R.S.A.

Boas malta...

Por aqui a neblusidade vai aumentando com o progredir das horas... A norte neblusidade estratificada, a sul alguns cumulos... Vento fraco de NW...


----------



## actioman (8 Jun 2010 às 15:37)

Boa tarde a todos,

A  chuva marca novamente a presença por estas bandas raianas, começou de forma fraca mas tem vindo a intensificar-se.
A temperatura máxima, até ao momento foi de 21ºC pelas 13h e a mínima 14ºC às 05h.

Neste momento chove e a temperatura é de 19ºC. A pressão atmosférica é de 1012hPa, com sinal de descida e o vento é do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jun 2010 às 20:54)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tudo tranquilo e a temp nos 22.0ºC ... algum vento de NW... 

A ver o que dá esta festa! 

Ceu totalmento nublado!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2010 às 22:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,8 ºC (13h21)
Temperatura mínima = 14,2 ºC (03h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*Hoje o dia apresentou-se com o céu muito nublado e alguma precipitação a partir do início da noite. Por agora chove de forma moderada. *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 12,8 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Jun 2010 às 00:18)

Boas...

Já a vi mais longe   








Por aqui ceu totalmente coberto e acastanhado devido as luzes da cidade ...vento fraco NW ...


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jun 2010 às 09:35)

A boa rega confirma-se!!! A manhã acordou chuvosa por aqui com alguma água acumulada na rua. Penso que por volta dos 10mm teremos no final deste evento ou talvez mais. Algo raro aqui para os Algarves!!!
Se o tempo seguir a ordem das coisas talvez só teremos dois meses secos Julho e Agosto ou talvez nem isso. 
As nossas serras vão carregar de verde como aliás já se nota.
Por agora chove fraco e com temperatura bastante agradável


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jun 2010 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

O dia acordou com chuva e com *10,2mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.

A temperatura está nos 18,4ºC e o vento está fraco a moderado de W.
A pressão atmosférica está nos 1003,5hPa.

O céu permanece completamente nublado, mas não chove neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2010 às 11:18)

Precipitação acumulada esta noite (entre as 18h00 de ontem e as 06h00 de hoje):

Portalegre (590 m) 21.0 mm
Evora (246 m) 16.0 mm
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 13.0 mm
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 11.0 mm
Beja (247 m) 9.0 mm
Faro (8 m) 3.0 mm
Sagres (26 m) 0.6 mm

Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2010 às 22:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,5 ºC (14h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1001 hPa (998 hPa esta manhã)

*Muita chuva durante a noite passada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 12,8 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2010 às 21:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,3 ºC (16h13)
Temperaturra mínima = 14,2 ºC (03h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa






*Por agora chove de forma fraca.* *A tarde ficou marcada pela ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas pelo norte alentejano e o nordeste do Ribatejo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 12,8 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2010 às 22:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,2 ºC (12h28)
Temperatura mínima = 12,7 ºC (00h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Imagem do Radar Meteorológico às 17h30 (Máximos da Reflectividade - dBZ)




*Hoje foi estabelecida uma nova temperatura mínima mais baixa para este mês. A tarde de hoje foi de aguaceiros frequentes e dispersos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *12,7 ºC* (dia 11).


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2010 às 22:35)

Alandroal: Temperatura actual de 16 ºC; Temperatura mínima de 13 ºC.

Neste Sábado o céu esteve quase sempre muito nublado e à tarde voltaram a ocorrer aguaceiros dispersos.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2010 às 23:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,2 ºC (14h14)
Temperatura mínima = 11,8 ºC (05h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014

*Mais um dia de céu muito nublado e muito fresco pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *11,8 ºC* (dia 13).


----------



## Brunomc (13 Jun 2010 às 23:51)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu pouco nublado*

 *vento fraco*

 *18.0ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2010 às 12:41)

Depois de uma agradável manhã quente e de céu quase limpo, agora predominam as nuvens (cúmulos generalizados) e o sol vai-se escondendo ...


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2010 às 16:48)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma semana com temperaturas um pouco mais baixas e alguma precipitação (que por acaso coincidiu com uma semana de férias, que nem deu para ir até à praia), eis que as temperaturas voltam a aumentar, com uma máxima hoje de *30,7ºC* registada às 15h12. O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de WNW. Neste momento a temperatura está nos 29,2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2010 às 00:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 14,8 ºC (06h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 (com tendência para diminuir)

*Depois de uma manhã de calor, o céu tornou-se muito nublado nas horas centrais do dia, tendo quase limpado novamente no final da tarde, altura para contemplar as grandes torres dos cúmulos-nimbos que desciam a Extremadura espanhola de norte para sul …*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2010 às 22:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,5 ºC (16h20)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (04h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2010 às 15:42)

Boas...

Por aqui dia agradavel, mas esta nortada já esta-me a dar cabo dos miolos...

Sem dados @ work!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2010 às 23:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,5 ºC (17h21)
Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Gato Preto (17 Jun 2010 às 00:26)

Boa noite!

Reportanto temporáriamente de Manta Rota:

Dia agradável aqui neste cantinho do Algarve com 23,9ºC de máxima e 20,5ºC de mínima. Foi a primeira noite tropical que registei desde sábado passado (dia em que aqui cheguei). 
Desde então posso adiantar que os dias têm se resumido a temperaturas máximas agradáveis (nunca ultrapassaram os 24ºC) e mínimas muito próximas dos 20ºC, ou seja, amplitudes térmicas muito suaves (3 a 5ºC).
Tem estado ainda vento fraco a moderado, normalmente de SW, o que não deixa elevar muito as temperaturas durante o dia. À noite a brisa é quase nula.
A água do mar está bastante fria (adivinho uns 17ºC / 18ºC), sendo que a temperatura parece estar a aumentar.


----------



## frederico (17 Jun 2010 às 00:57)

Gato Preto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Reportanto temporáriamente de Manta Rota:
> 
> ...



Temperaturas da água do mar muito baixas para esta altura. A água do mar já devia estar acima dos 20ºC, mas penso que isso se deve à nortada recente. Se o vento se mantiver de sudoeste a água aquecerá nos próximos dias. Um levante é que era para por a água já quente


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2010 às 21:43)

Boas, por aqui, de volta depois de 10 dias de ausência, o dia foi de céu limpo.

Máxima: 27.0ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 21.7ºC

PS: Nos próximos dias, as temperaturas em falta, serão colocadas no blog.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2010 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (14h33)
Temperatura mínima = 15,8 ºC (06h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

*Tempo típico de Verão, com céu limpo pela manhã e aumento temporário de nebulosidade nas horas de mais calor.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2010 às 11:47)

Na região de Portalegre, o nevoeiro ainda se faz sentir.







Às 9h UTC, a EMA de Portalegre era a mais fria do país, com apenas 11,2ºC.
(Já Mirandela a essa hora seguia com 23,6ºC).

Às 10h UTC, a temperatura em Portalegre estava nos 11,6ºC.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (18 Jun 2010 às 21:34)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva, a 40 km do Algarve, sesguimos com tempo fresco para esta epoca,
hoje só 25,6ºc  de maxima.
A maxima deste mês foue o dia 1 com 38ºc.

Informaçao meteorologica: www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Até logo.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2010 às 22:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,8 ºC (15h46)
Temperatura mínima = 13,6 ºC (04h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014

*Moderada descida de temperatura, especialmente da temperatura máxima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2010 às 23:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 24.5ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC
actual: 16.1ºC


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jun 2010 às 08:52)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu muito nublado*

 *vento fraco *

 *16.5ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jun 2010 às 13:30)

Boas,

Por este cantinho muito vento (fresco a moderado) e desagradavel... Vento Oeste...

Céu sem nuvens mas meio fusco devido ao levatamento do nevoeiro... Mas será que isto não acaba para ajudar ao negócio  



Temp_actual: 22.6ºC  Que fartura para Junho  

Agua do mar a mesma treta... 

a ver se o padrão muda já na proxima semana... que isto já farta!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2010 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens de manhã e completamente limpo à tarde.

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 13.4ºC
actual: 21.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2010 às 23:40)

Alandroal: Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 13,5 ºC e os 29 ºC; neste momento a descer bem, com 18 ºC.


----------



## Gato Preto (20 Jun 2010 às 00:58)

Reportando de Manta Rota (férias desde 13/6).

Aqui os últimos dias resumem-se assim:

Dia 17/6 (um verdadeiro dia de Verão)
- Mín. 21,6ºC (2ª noite tropical desde 13/6)
- Máx. 25,9ºC (temp. mais alta desde 13/6)

Dia 18/6
- Mín. 19,8ºC
- Máx. 23,6ºC

Dia 19/6
- Mín. 18,6ºC (noite mais fria desde 13/6)
- Máx. 23,4ºC

Mantêm-se as alpitudes térmicas muito suaves, sendo que estes últimos dois dias, o vento moderado a forte de SW durante a tarde provocou uma sensação desagradavel de frio especialmente na praia.
A temperatura da água do mar deverá rondar os 20ºC.

Neste momento (0:56 de 20/6) sigo com 20,7ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2010 às 23:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,7 ºC (17h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2010 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 24.4ºC
mínima: 15.4ºC
actual: 22.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2010 às 23:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,2 ºC (16h45) 
Temperatura mínima = 15,1 ºC (06h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015

*Chegou o Verão e o calor* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2010 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e subida da temperatura.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC
actual: 26.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2010 às 23:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,6 ºC (15h46) 
Temperatura mínima = 17,3 ºC (06h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Gato Preto (23 Jun 2010 às 01:18)

Por aqui em Manta Rota, os últimos dias resumem-se assim:

Dia 20/6 
- Mín. 18,6ªC
- Máx. 23,4ºC (vento fresco de SW a dominar a tarde e a não deixar subir a temperatura)

Dia 21/6
- Mín. 19,6ºC
- Máx. 23,6ºC (mais uma tarde com vento de SW)

Dia 22/6 - Um verdadeiro dia de verão indicado para a praia
- Mín. 20,4ºC (3ª noite tropical desde 13/6)
- Máx. 25,6ºC (o vento SW foi fraco. Desta vez já houve pura sensação de calor)

Mantêm-se as alpitudes térmicas suaves, no entanto nota-se uma franca tendência para aumento da temperatura máxima devido à fraca intensidade do vento SW durante a tarde.
A temperatura da água do mar está excelente. Embora o IM indique 18ºC, aqui deverá rondar os 20ºC.

Neste momento (1:13 de 23/6) sigo ainda com 24,4ºC com vento moderado de NW a cheirar a Algarve. Está uma noite fantástica para passear de chinelos, t-shirt e calções.

É tão bom estar de férias


----------



## frederico (23 Jun 2010 às 04:06)

O INM indica a temperatura da bóia de Faro, que tem andado em torno dos 18ºC, valor um pouco baixo para a época, pois noutros anos nesta altura já está acima dos 20ºC. Se a bóia de Faro fica a 18ºC, na praia de Faro a temperatura andará perto dos 19ºC, e nas praias depois de Tavira estará em torno dos 20ºC. Para termos a bóia de Faro acima dos 22ºC e a praia da Manta Rota com água acima dos 24ºC seriam necessários vários dias seguidos de levante. Talvez lá para Julho...


----------



## frederico (23 Jun 2010 às 04:08)

PS: as temperaturas do Gato Preto só confirmam a minha teoria sobre a grande diferença que há entre as mínimas de VRSA e Castro Marim e as de outros pontos próximos do litoral como Altura e Manta Rota, estas últimas obviamente mais próximas daqueles que se verificam em Tavira ou em Faro.


----------



## frederico (23 Jun 2010 às 15:33)

Boa tarde.

Reparei agora que a bóia de Faro já assinala 20,5ºC, e a AEMET já mete 23ºC de temperatura da água do mar em Isla Canela. Pela imagem de satélite, a zona da baía de Monte Gordo não deverá diferir muito da costa onubense, pelo que na Manta Rota hoje já poderemos ter água perto dos 23ºC. Gato Preto, tens novidades? Ainda estás em terras de Cacela?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2010 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e pequena subida de temperatura.

Máxima: 28.4ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC
actual: 24.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2010 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = a rondar os 34 ºC
Temperatura mínima = 18,2 ºC (05h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Gato Preto (24 Jun 2010 às 00:28)

frederico disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Reparei agora que a bóia de Faro já assinala 20,5ºC, e a AEMET já mete 23ºC de temperatura da água do mar em Isla Canela. Pela imagem de satélite, a zona da baía de Monte Gordo não deverá diferir muito da costa onubense, pelo que na Manta Rota hoje já poderemos ter água perto dos 23ºC. Gato Preto, tens novidades? Ainda estás em terras de Cacela?



Boa noite,

Já não estarei por aqui muitos dias mais, infelizmente!

Hoje aqui foi de longe o melhor dia de Verão desde 13/6.

A temperatura mínima foi de 23,2ºC (4ª noite tropical) e a máxima de 28,6ºC (a mais alta neste período).
Quanto à água do mar, a sensação de bem-estar nos vários banhos que tomei esteve sempre presente. Julgo que deve andar já pelos 21ºC. 23ºC acho muito mas não tenho forma de aferir.

O vento de SW voltou a aparecer durante a tarde mas nunca foi suficiente para arrefecer demasiado a temperatura.

Neste momento (24/6 00:22) sigo com 25,3ºC e sem vento. Está uma excelente noite de S. João e para dar um pezinho de dança num dos diversos arraiais das redondezas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2010 às 12:17)

Boas...

Sigo com 28.6ºC e ligeira brisa de SW ...

Céu limpo! Optimo dia de praia!

EDIT: Já agora modelo aimet para temp_agua do mar:







Parece que há pequenas zonas com temperaturas nos 25ºC ... e nesta zona entre os 22ºC/23ºC !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2010 às 14:00)

V.R.S.A.

Vento Sul e por vezes SE , céu limpo e 26.4ºC ...

Malta do Interior - Maquinas a Postos


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2010 às 14:10)

]ToRnAdO[;217295 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A. Vento Sul e por vezes SE , céu limpo e 26.4ºC ... Malta do Interior - Maquinas a Postos



Uhnn .... essas formações baixas a sueste do Algarve que se podem ver no SAT24 ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jun 2010 às 14:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Uhnn .... essas formações baixas a sueste do Algarve que se podem ver no SAT24 ...



Inclusive estava a reparar a titulo de curiosidade, uma delas a SE daqui formou um vortice em que deu uma imagem gira! O nevoeiro a redopiar... muito interessante...

E continua.. 







Ver: www.sat24.com/sp

Está muito interessante de se ver... um pouco fora de normal


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2010 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 28.4ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 22.9ºC


----------



## meteo (24 Jun 2010 às 21:57)

Boa noite!


Ontem e Terça estive em Portimao...2 dias de praia magnificos,perfeitos mesmo para quem está de férias(que não é o meu caso)..Muita sorte terá quem tirou férias esta semana por lá..Vão ser pelo menos 7 dias com este tempo.
Vento inexistente nas 2 manhãs,muito calor logo cedo..E vento fraco a moderado á tarde.. Céu sempre limpo. Ontem á saida de Portimão por volta das 16:00 estavam 31ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2010 às 23:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,7 ºC (16h40)
Temperatura mínima = 17,8 ºC (05h32)

*Tempo hoje ligeiramente mais fresco.*

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Jun 2010 às 00:52)

Boa noite, 

Ontem (24/6) foi mais um pleno dia de Verão. A praia estava excelente. 
As temperaturas extremas que registei foram: 
- Mínima, 22,6ºC (5ª noite tropical desde 13/6); 
- Máxima, 26,8ºC. 

Foi um dia com vento muito fraco variável, sendo que, por volta das 19h30m começou a soprar um SE moderado e fresco. Mais tarde trouxe alguma nebulosidade que ainda se mantém. 

O mar continua com uma temperatura muito agradável, adivinho uns 22ºC. A ondulação apresenta nitidamente o aspecto de início de levante. 

De momento sigo com 23,1ºC, ainda com vento de SE, mas agora mais fraco. O céu está nublado, deixando de vez em quando ver a lua que está quase cheia.

Vamos ver o que o São Pedro me reserva para o meu penúltimo dia por estas bandas. As férias estão a chegar ao fim.


----------



## frederico (25 Jun 2010 às 01:32)

22ºC já é uma temperatura normal para a Manta Rota nesta época do ano. Sublinho que os meses em que a água está mais quente são Agosto e Setembro, podendo aí ultrapassar os 25ºC (para tal basta uma semana de levante em Agosto, como em 2003, ano em que o Correio da Manhã noticiou água a 28ºC no sotavento algarvio- dado que me parece pouco fiável).


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2010 às 02:06)

frederico disse:


> 22ºC já é uma temperatura normal para a Manta Rota nesta época do ano. Sublinho que os meses em que a água está mais quente são Agosto e Setembro, podendo aí ultrapassar os 25ºC (para tal basta uma semana de levante em Agosto, como em 2003, ano em que o Correio da Manhã noticiou água a 28ºC no sotavento algarvio- dado que me parece pouco fiável).



Frederico, temos discutido os assuntos relacionados com a temperatura da água do mar neste tópico:

 Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)

Já agora, o ano passado a bóia de Faro registou 27,3ºC. Ler mais aqui!

E ainda, um link com uma estimativa da temperatura da água do mar junto à costa:
 MOHID


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2010 às 10:47)

Bom dia,

Depois de uns dias com o sol a brilhar, hoje o dia amanheceu com o céu totalmente nublado e uma temperatura mais fresquinha. A minima da noite foi de 14,3ºC e neste momento sigo com 21,4ºC. O vento está fraco, e a humidade está nos 72%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2010 às 12:04)

Boas, por aqui, continua o céu muito nublado com neblina. sigo com apenas 20ºC, que belo fresquinho.


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Jun 2010 às 13:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Depois de uns dias com o sol a brilhar, hoje o dia amanheceu com o céu totalmente nublado e uma temperatura mais fresquinha. A minima da noite foi de 14,3ºC e neste momento sigo com 21,4ºC. O vento está fraco, e a humidade está nos 72%.



Engraçado...

A mínima aqui em Manta Rota foi de 20,6ºC atingida às 9h +/-.

Neste momento estão 22ºC.

O sol está com muita dificuldade em aparecer e está um ventinho SW bem fresquinho.
Hoje praia só mesmo para os "rapa-praia".


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2010 às 18:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,5 ºC (16h23)
Temperatura mínima = 19,8 ºC (05h55)

*Início da manhã com céu muito nublado; aumento gradual de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde, com tempo a ficar um pouco abafado. Não descarto ainda alguma instabilidade até ao final do período de luz diurna ou mesmo para a noite ...*

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2010 às 21:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado com neblina de manhã dissipando-se ao longo da tarde.

Máxima: 23.4ºC
actual: 18.9ºC (que é a mínima até agora registada)


----------



## Gato Preto (26 Jun 2010 às 00:59)

Boa noite,

Aqui por Manta Rota ontem (25/6) tivemos um dia pouco próprio para a praia:
- Durante a manhã e início da tarde, céu muito nublado, vento moderado e fresco de SW;
- Após as 14h, o sol foi vencendo as nuvens, tendo céu ficado limpo lá para as 16h.

As temperaturas extremas foram as seguintes:
- Mínima manhã (por volta das 9h), 20,6ºC (6ª noite tropical desde 13/6);
- Máxima, 23,2ºC;
- Nova mínima às 23h50 aprox., 20,2ºC.

O mar continua com temperatura excelente (adivinho 22 a 23ºC) e a tendência para levante que ontem reportei, hoje, devido ao vento SW, desapareceu.

Neste momento (26/6 00h51) sigo com 20,1ºC com uma ligeita brisa SW e com céu limpo, permitindo contemplar uma lua cheia fabulosa.


----------



## SocioMeteo (26 Jun 2010 às 01:28)

Gato Preto disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui por Manta Rota ontem (25/6) tivemos um dia pouco próprio para a praia:
> - Durante a manhã e início da tarde, céu muito nublado, vento moderado e fresco de SW;
> ...




Oi Gato-Preto so um a parte que não tem haver com o tema deste topico eu resido em Fernão Ferro Concelho do Seixal muito perto de Santa Marta e de Corroios so para te dar um dado curioso que esses extremos de temperatura que verificas em Corroios variam muito nos 10 Kms que separam de Fernão Ferro quando estão 5,6º graus em Corroios estão 1,2º graus em Fernão Ferro quando estão 4º,5º graus em Corroios estão -1 0º graus em Fernão Ferro é so uma curiosidade alias isso é muito visivel pois no Inverno quando venho de Lisboa na A2 quando começo a chegar ao Fogueteiro a temperatura cai 3 ou mesmo 4º graus aquela q se sente em Corroios, julgo q esse aumento deve-se ao aquecimento propocionado pelo estuario do Tejo-Mar da Palha o que não deixa de ser curioso que ate nisso o Marketing que se faza muitos anos de Portugal como pais ameno foi favorecido pelo facto de Lisboa beneficiar desse aquecimento pelo Mar da Palha... pois se as temperaturas fossem determinadas em zonas como Loures,Torres Vedras as temperaturas minimas eram 4,5º graus mais baixas as verificadas... como padrão de temperatura para região da grande Lisboa...

cumps


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2010 às 15:04)

Alandroal: tarde muito quente, com a temperatura a chegar agora aos 36 ºC. Começa a surgir alguma nebulosidade de evolução vertical, sobretudo a norte/nordeste ...


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2010 às 15:13)

Para Beja, o Freemeteo prevê *39ºC* para Quarta-Feira:

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6793/semttulopn.jpg


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jun 2010 às 16:33)

V.R.S.A.

Dia tranquilo igual aos outros... 23.2ºC, ceu limpo e vento fraco de S . 

Essas trovoadas estão de meter inveja...  

Aqui nada se passa... bah!


----------



## stormy (26 Jun 2010 às 19:41)

Boas
Pela Lagoa, após maxima de 24.7º, sigo com 21.8º, céu com alguns altocumulus e alguma bruma/névoa.
O vento está fraco do quadrante W.
O mar está calmo, com swell até 1-1.5º de W, mas a agua está fresquinha...uns 17º.
Já na Lagoa, devido á forte insolação diurna e ao facto de já não ter ligação ao mar, assisti a um fenomeno usual mas muito interessante, em pleno dia colunas de vapor erguiam-se a 1m de altura e rodopiavam sobre a tépida água, que segundo um termometero de mercurio que tenho, rondava os 25-27º 
Amanhã espero outro dia parecido com hoje, com brisa fraca de NE rodando para W e céu limpo....pode ser que dê para ver alguma célula no interior


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2010 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia relativamente fresco para a época do ano. Céu pouco nublado mas a neblina com companhia, é notória.

Máxima: 22.1ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC
actual: 20.8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2010 às 21:38)

andres disse:


> Para Beja, o Freemeteo prevê *39ºC* para Quarta-Feira:
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6793/semttulopn.jpg



O freemeteo anda um bocado fora do contexto, mesmo aqui em Olhão, não tem qualquer credibilidade, a máxima prevista para hoje era de 34ºC e registei 22.1ºC, a mínima era 21ºC tive 13.9ºC, uma diferença abismal que nada tem haver com a realidade.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2010 às 22:44)

Esta tarde registou-se um notável aumento da nebulosidade, para além do intenso calor (temperatura próxima dos 35 ºC na região). Por volta das 19h30 tirei algumas fotografias.
A partir do Alandroal, a máquina fotografica aponta para nordeste nas fotografias:









Nesta fotografia parece existir algo mais claro ao centro da fotografia, justamente no contacto entre o solo e a atmosfera.



Fazendo zoom, observa-se mais claramente a mancha "branca". O fenómeno durou cerca de 10 minutos aproximadamente, por volta das 19h30, a uma distância talvez de 20 quilómetros para nordeste do Alandroal (não muito afastado de Elvas). Se manipular as propriedades destas 2 últimas fotografias, aparecem tons diferentes, dando a impressão de colunas a descer da atmosfera até ao solo  ...


----------



## Costa (26 Jun 2010 às 22:49)

Poderá ter sido um tornado? Dá a sensação de ser poeira no ar num formato circular. Não seria a primeira vez, lembro-me de já teres colocado no fórum umas imagens de outro tornado também no Alandroal.

Não tens a foto em tamanho maior?


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jun 2010 às 09:27)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo*

 *vento fraco *

 *18.5ºC*


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2010 às 14:04)

33 graus, humidade relativa alta para a temperatura, 40%, céu nublado desde o meio da manhã, mas pela imagem de satélite só agora é que começam a disparar as células, a nebulosidade da manhã era inofensiva. A este, para os lados de Moura, já está bastante escuro. Os dados estão lançados, boa sorte a todos.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jun 2010 às 14:32)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu pouco nublado*

 *vento fraco *

 *32.0ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2010 às 14:52)

Alandroal: céu parcialmente nublado e 34 ºC por agora, depois de já ter estado nos 36,5 ºC. A mínima esta manhã foi de 19,5 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jun 2010 às 15:09)

Atenção à raia alentejana de Barrancos, Moura, Mourão. Potente célula em crescimento do lado de Espanha mas bem perto desta zona...






[


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2010 às 15:45)

Começa a festa, ouvem-se trovões ao longe e pinga muito fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2010 às 15:47)

Mas que potente célula que está a roçar barrancos.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2010 às 16:01)

Tenho uma célula em desenvolvimento muito perto de Portel. Chovem pingas muito grossas, trovoada há muito que não ouço.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2010 às 16:02)

Que chuvadas na fronteira...


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2010 às 16:05)

Quanto mais depressa escrevesse... Dois trovões em poucos segundos. 31 graus, trovoada, chuva e... sol.


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2010 às 16:34)

Continua a chover, pingas grossas, pouca intensidade. A trovoada afastou-se, mas ainda se ouve. Imagens da tarde, à hora de almoço, apareciam as primeiras nuvens:












Tiradas agora:



























Com o sol a espreitar entre nuvens a temperatura subiu para 33ºC. Muita humidade, ambiente insuportável.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2010 às 16:56)

A Extremadura Espanhola está explosiva, vejam no satélite as potentes células convéctivas em desenvolvimento


----------



## frederico (27 Jun 2010 às 17:04)

Hoje está um belo dia para uma ida à Serra de Aracena.


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2010 às 17:05)

Ponto de situação neste momento. Por aqui não chove, levantou-se algum vento de sul. A norte, na zona de Monte do Trigo (como sempre a mais atingida) uma enorme célula debita trovões a uma cadência de uns 5 por minuto. A sudoeste uma outra pequena célula, mais pequena, deverá estar a atingir a Vidigueira, mas sem trovoada. A sueste vê-se a célula de Barrancos, parece estar perto por ser muito alta, mas ainda está um pouco longe e muito dificilmente cá chegará. Adoro estar na rua a ouvir a trovoada ao longe, é melhor do que a ter mesmo em cima.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2010 às 17:20)

Agora em Estremoz: céu muito carregado para sul ... 33 ºC ... 1012 hPa ...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2010 às 18:09)

A sueste de Estremoz, às 17h55 (nebulosidade, sem raios nem trovões por enquanto ...):




Para nordeste predomina o céu pouco nublado e muito sol ...

*EDIT:* Pelas imagens do radar do IM (17h30) existirá uma célula activa a passar entre o regolfo do Lago de Alqueva e o Alandroal, em deslocamento para norte. Deverá passar algures entre Estremoz e Elvas ...


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2010 às 18:14)

Acabei de Vir de Vendas Novas, e tem estado um dia Quente, o carro media 35ºC, céu muito nublado, embora com sol e muito vento.
O céu estava muito bonito para o Interior, se não me engano .


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2010 às 18:36)




----------



## snowstorm (27 Jun 2010 às 18:40)

Vince disse:


>



Impressionante!


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jun 2010 às 19:18)

Pessoal do interior alentejano como estão as coisas por aí?

Parece que as células são bem potentes, de facto parecem cogumelos a nascer...impressionate mesmo!!!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jun 2010 às 19:43)

tarde quentinha por Montemor-o-Novo e Vendas Novas...muita nebulosidade para o interior alentejano...

as temperaturas andaram a rondar os 33.0ºC


----------



## stormy (27 Jun 2010 às 19:59)

Boas!
Pela Lagoa, 21.7º, céu limpo e vento nulo.
Para este há convecção forte desde as 14-15h
Hoje a maxima aqui ficou-se pelos 25º


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2010 às 20:50)

Estremoz: Aguaceiros fracos e trovoada entre as 19h40 e as 20h30.

*EDIT (21h18):* A célula que deu origem à trovoada formou-se na periferia noroeste de Estremoz e caminhou para nordeste, tendo-se fundido a outra célula que se formou do lado de Espanha; neste momento sucedem-se relâmpagos atrás de relâmpagos para nordeste de Estremoz, mas os trovões já vão sendo cada vez menos perceptíveis.

Imagem de Satélite às 20H00:





CopyRight Eumetsat 2010


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jun 2010 às 21:03)

andres disse:


> Acabei de Vir de Vendas Novas, e tem estado um dia Quente, o carro media 35ºC



Dependerá do carro em si, algumas marcas são mais propícias à fiabilidade dos sensores, outras nem tanto.

Parece demasiado, uma vez que não deverão ter ultrapassado os 33 a 34 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2010 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, a temperatura máxima foi logo pela manhã por volta das 10h40m depois foi sempre a descer, até estabilizar nos 23ºC.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC
actual: 20.5ºC


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2010 às 21:27)

*Animação satélite da tarde:*

(clicar)





*DEA*
Destaque para as muitas descargas positivas no Alentejo

Positivas: 1117
Negativas: 2747
Total: 3864


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2010 às 22:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,1 ºC (16h04)
Temperatura mínima = 18,4 ºC (06h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015

*Tarde de muito calor  terminando com aguaceiros e trovoada a partir das 19h40.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Brunomc (28 Jun 2010 às 16:26)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo*

 *vento fraco *

 *33.0ºC*


----------



## Gato Preto (28 Jun 2010 às 18:23)

Boa tarde, 

Faltou reportar o meu último dia em Manta Rota e fazer um pequeno resumo das duas semanas de férias que ali passei. 

Assim, no dia 26/6, temperatura a mínima foi de 19,1ºC e a máxima de 24ºC, esta última limitada mais uma vez pelo vento moderado SW durante a tarde. 

Em resumo, do dia 13/6 ao dia 26/6, tivemos: 
- 1ª semana nitidamente com temperaturas abaixo da média, dando a sensação de um início de verão tímido, no entanto, quase sempre com sol. A nota predominante foi o vento de SW moderado, por vezes fresco especialmente durante a tarde. Nota interessante de amplitudes térmicas muito suaves (4ºC no máximo). A água do mar nos primeiros 2 dias apresentava-se bastante fria, aumentando a partir daí gradualmente; 
- 2ª semana foi já caracterizada com tempo típico de verão. Algum calor mas nunca extremo. Dias de céu quase sempre limpo, excepto a manhã de 25/6, na qual o céu muito nublado e o vento SW moderado a forte, fizeram lembrar um dia de Outono. O vento foi geralmente bastante mais fraco, em alguns dias notou-se até a sua quase ausência. A água do mar esteve francamente mais "quente" e com tendência a aumentar. 

As noites nestas duas semanas foram sempre muito agradáveis, sendo que seis foram tropicais. 
O mar apresentou sempre ondulação fraca e predominante de SW.

A partir de agora, volto a reportar de Santa Marta do Pinhal, embora com menos tempo pois as férias acabaram


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2010 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e calor.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
actual: 22.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2010 às 22:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,7 ºC (16h31)
Temperatura mínima = 19,8 ºC (06h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016

*Hoje foi mais um dia de muito calor, com um aumento geral de nebulosidade ao final da tarde (bem visível as bandas de precipitação nas áreas mais a norte de Estremoz).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,2 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jun 2010 às 00:59)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo*

 *vento fraco *

 *19.5ºC*


----------



## frederico (29 Jun 2010 às 05:06)

Não sei se já reparam, mas há vários dias que está estacionada uma mancha de nevoeiro sobre o Atlântico, em frente à costa sul e centro do Continente, quase a tocar terra, e que se estende até perto da Madeira. Não seria mais normal que este nevoeiro estivesse mais a norte, junto da Galiza e do Minho?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jun 2010 às 16:39)

V.R.S.A.

Max de 29.3ºC , com alguns cumulos a norte e vento fraco de S

Sigo com 28.4ºC ...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Jun 2010 às 23:18)

E pronto... chegou o tempo tórrido a esta paragens, tempo que, pessoalmente, não gosto nada  ... Para um beirão não é fácil viver no baixo alentejo interior no verão... 
Hoje passei a tarde em Beja, por questões de trabalho, e o calor era mesmo muito. Avistavam-se algumas nuvens interessantes mas ao fim da tarde, no regresso a Moura, o céu estava praticamente limpo... O calor esse é que não desanda... sigo com 27ºC. Como vou passar a noite???


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2010 às 23:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,5 ºC (16h39)
Temperatura mínima = 20,8 ºC (05h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017

*Tempo de canícula... Só para quem o consegue suportar* !!! 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *35,5 ºC* (dia 29); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2010 às 10:31)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2010*

Hoje, mínima de *24,4ºC* em Portalegre.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2010 às 13:55)

Estremoz: Tempo quente com temperatura actual de 33,5 ºC, depois de ter estado em 35,6 ºC às 12h24; o céu já está muito nublado (5/8) por cumulus.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2010 às 15:17)

Em grândola já avistei um grande cúmulo mas depressa desapareceu, tão 33°C e vento quase nulo


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2010 às 17:05)

Tarde com a temperatura a rondar os 29ºC  e começou os incêndios. Há 20 minutos passaram os bombeiros, agora é o helicóptero da Protecção Civil, que passou.


----------



## frederico (30 Jun 2010 às 20:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tarde com a temperatura a rondar os 29ºC  e começou os incêndios. Há 20 minutos passaram os bombeiros, agora é o helicóptero da Protecção Civil, que passou.



Sabes onde é? Vês fumo aí de Olhão?


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2010 às 20:19)

frederico disse:


> Sabes onde é? Vês fumo aí de Olhão?



De onde moro não via nada, só vi o helicóptero andar junto ao Cerro de São Miguel e ainda fez duas viagens ao mar. Mas como o vento está de sul, é complicado ver o fumo.

Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor e ainda não foi desta que tive uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 30.6ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2010 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,9 ºC (17h07)
Temperatura mínima = 21,6 ºC (05h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015

*Situação de extremo calor ... Céu muito nublado durante a tarde.
Hoje foi o dia mais quente deste ano.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima =* 36,9 ºC* (dia 30); temp. mínima = 11,8 ºC (dia 13).


----------

